# Wanted r34 gtr steering airbag wheel cover



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

As above looking for a 34 gtr steering wheel cover bit that has the logo and says srs airbag. i dont need the airbag but do need the cover and metal frame.


----------

